# Jillian Michaels Yoga Meltdown *update on 1st workout*



## BabyLove19

Has anyone tried this or is anyone interested in trying it with me?
I'm going to Walmart tomorrow to pick up a yoga mat and the Jillian Michael's yoga meltdown DVD and add this to my normal everyday work out which is a 30 min workout on an elliptical trainer and use it as a warm up or cool down perhaps!
So as i said If anyone is interested in joining me or has already done this and has a view on the DVD please feel free to post :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

I've not done this one, but I've done '30 day shred' and '6 week six pack.'. I love Jillian! Good luck with it - let us know what it's like :)
xx


----------



## BabyLove19

Thanks for your response
I'll let ya know how it goes ;)


----------



## BabyLove19

So just got done with my first yoga meltdown work out and I must say I love it it was challenging and my WHOLE body was trembling and still is I can't tell I'm gonna be sore :happydance:
I have never sweat so much in my life my back,tummy,and head everything was sweating I workout on elliptical trainer 30-60 mins and in the 33 mins I spent doing this workout I sweat 10* the amount I do during my normal routine.
If anyone is interested in knowing how affective it is I can keep you updated because the case states you can lose up to 5 pounds in a week so I plan on working out everyday this week and seeing how much I loose so I interested I would be more then happy to update this and let you all know!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Ooh, sounds great :)
How long is the workout?
xx


----------



## BabyLove19

It's about 33 mins. 
But it felt like 15 it went by really fast! :)


----------



## delmeg10

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you were still doing Jillian Michaels Yoga Meltdown? I started her 30 Day Shred on Monday. It's my first Jillian Michaels DVD and she seriously kicked my butt! I love the workout though. I was wanting to alternate between the 30 Day Shred and another one of Jillians workouts, but I didn't know which one to try. I love yoga, but I wasn't sure if this would be a good yoga workout. If you're still doing it, I'd love to know how it's going? Thanks!


----------



## BabyLove19

Yes I'm still Doing this and I love it
It's not the relaxing yoga most people do though it's tough and it really kicks my butt I have lost about 6 pound sense I started it, I highly recommend it if you want a challenging workout. So I would I say this is for you!

Tell me how you like it if you try it! :D


----------



## delmeg10

That's great BabyLove19!! I think I'm going to order it from Amazon. It's unbelievable to think you've lost 6 lbs in just under 3 weeks of doing a yoga workout! That's awesome! How many days a week are you doing the workout?


----------



## BabyLove19

I do it 5 days a week typically but some times I do it six!
And yes iv worked my butt off but its paying of so I'm happy!
I also am eating much better then I was and I drink tons of water!
:thumbup: I hope you enjoy it and have sucsess with your workout :D!


----------



## delmeg10

Thanks so much BabyLove! I'll let you know how it goes! :)


----------



## BabyLove19

Please do
I would love to hear how it works for you!
:thumbup:


----------

